# Sourland Spectacular 8 Sept



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw a sign advertising this when I was out in the Sourland area yesterday. I don't know much about it as this is the first year according to the website. Looks like a nice hilly ride through the region. Worth considering

http://spcnj.typepad.com/spectacular/


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I saw a sign advertising this when I was out in the Sourland area yesterday. I don't know much about it as this is the first year according to the website. Looks like a nice hilly ride through the region. Worth considering
> 
> Sourland Spectacular


Sounds nice but same week as the Gran Fondo and Century for the Cure. Too bad. Maybe next year.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

Add _another_ ride to the already extraordinarily crowded ride-schedule for the weekend of September 8-9. In addition to this, above, we have:
Civil War Century (but I understand it's booked up)
NYC Century
Gran Fondo New Jersey
NJ Tour de Farms
Schuylkill Scenic Century

and I'm sure I'm leave out something...
(yup- that "Cure" ride cited above...)


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Was really poor planning on Sourland's part. Doesn't matter much to me, as the routes they have picked comprise my typical weekend rides.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

That pizza looks pretty good


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Why pay for a ride I can do any day of the week? And the day before GFNJ (which is more a spectacle than a ride anyway.)


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Gran Fondo*



robdamanii said:


> Why pay for a ride I can do any day of the week? And the day before GFNJ (which is more a spectacle than a ride anyway.)


I have not done the Gran Fondo but I am way to cheap to pay $150 for a ride. The Sourlands in not my backyard so for me its a bit of a change


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Why pay for a ride I can do any day of the week? And the day before GFNJ (which is more a spectacle than a ride anyway.)


That's how I feel about GFNJ. The spectacle part wears off pretty fast once you're spread out on the road.

But that pizza does look pretty damn good.
Plus a brownie sundae.
Plus a really cool t-shirt.

OK, the t-shirt is kind of dorky, but for $30 and a good cause, overall a good deal as far as these rides go.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AlanE said:


> That's how I feel about GFNJ. The spectacle part wears off pretty fast once you're spread out on the road.
> 
> But that pizza does look pretty damn good.
> Plus a brownie sundae.
> ...


True. But I don't need any more t-shirts. Pizza is generally sub par (unless it's home made spent grain crust.) Brownie sundae is too much sweet.

I'll be looking for some BBQ post GFNJ.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

DaveG said:


> I have not done the Gran Fondo but I am way to cheap to pay $150 for a ride. The Sourlands in not my backyard so for me its a bit of a change


Any weekend you want to come around for a guided tour of the Sourland area, just let me know. (PS - we'll hit some of the unpaved sections as well, but I won't give you a t-shirt!)


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

no mountain bike rides through the sourlands???

maybe I'll go riding at 6MR on Saturday... then do the mile walk in morristown with my dog.... then the GFNJ on sunday...


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Yikes, I just did a 62 mile ride through the Sourlands this past Sunday and saw those signs. And afterwords I ate one of those pizzas at Nomad in Hopewell - they are very good, locavore oriented and all that... The cost of $35 isn't too bad, considering. Still, I'd rather do it on my own or with friends.


----------

